# Fuel Card and Tax Implications



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

I am wondering if we use the fuel card, and that's deducted from our pay under miscellaneous... Will we be able to "double dip" so to speak? That we can write this off. This is assuming writing off the mileage vs expenses.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You can write off the gasoline expense, OR the standard deduction per mile the IRS provides. The IRS does not allow the use of both as deductions.

BTW, thank you for the information you provided. I prefer to pay my own bills as opposed to Uber taking payment from my paycheck.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I am wondering if we use the fuel card, and that's deducted from our pay under miscellaneous... Will we be able to "double dip" so to speak? That we can write this off. This is assuming writing off the mileage vs expenses.


I would guess uber will say they paid it all to you on the 1099 anyway. Just like the SRF etc.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

:-/ If it reduced our taxable income without specifying it was for gas ... I'd be all for the card! But gas is much cheaper paying cash or using my own fuel rewards card and I'm not sure I trust Uber not to hose me.


----------

